# Question: Wind Direction:



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

Which wind direction causes “dirty water”?? In the South N.J. area the shore fishing is very slow when the water is murky. Info on this subject of wind direction might be helpful.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wind*

North east usually holds all the muck in.


----------

